# Home for Racing Pigeon in Kent



## Deacs (3 mo ago)




----------



## Deacs (3 mo ago)

Hi We have had this hen in our garden for a few weeks.

We are in TN18 postcode in Kent. I have managed to catch her, and I took her 50 miles away and released her hoping she would return home. Unfortunately she flew back to me instead of her owner Brian who is in County Durham.

I could catch her again and offer her to anyone that wants to adopt her. Her owner say he would be happy to transfer he registration.

Our family have become quite fond of her and just want her to be looked after any one fancy adoption, or have any advice?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You have space in your garden. Build her a small aviary where she can safely sleep at night. Amazing that she flew back to your place.


----------

